# Welche sehne für mefo???



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,#h
mal ne Frage am Rande, Welche Sehne kann ich getrost zu Mefo-fischen nehmen?

Suche eine die so dünn, so robust (abriebsfest) und so weitwürfig ist wie es nur geht!#6

Klingt zwar utopisch, aber da muss es doch schon was gutes geben!?!|uhoh:

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Klaus-a. (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Keine ist besser als STROFT  GTP.
Die STROFT GTP ist eine im Silikon-Teflon-Bad getemperte polyfile Angelschnur.


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Stroft ist sauteuer.

Für die Küste is ne 10er Fireline Crystel schon geil.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Moin !
Nach viel Testerei gibts bei mir nur noch Fireline 0,12 in grau !

Petri Heil #6

Alter Kämpfer


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Fireline!


----------



## stefan08 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Spiderwire 0,12mm dunkel grün mit ca.1-1,5meter 0,34 
flurocarbon von gigamaxx fische immer so und habe nie probleme #6aber mit sehne (mono) habe ich keine erfahrung! da ich mit der spinner-rute gerne auf große weiten wert lege kommt für mich nur geflochtene schnur auf die rolle |supergri natürlich sind die fische auch direkt vor unseren füßen sonst würden wir ja auch nicht mit der fliegenpeitsche fangen:vikder? lg stefan


----------



## KugelBlitz (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Auch wenn ich noch nicht DIE langjährige Erfahrung in sachen Mefo-Fischen habe sag ich einfach mal:
AUSPROBIEREN!
Fische selber die 0,12er Spiderwire in Rot und in Weiss.
Meine erste Mefo gabs Samstag auf die Weisse, welche ja angeblich nicht so "unsichtbar" ist wie vom Hersteller behauptet.
Meine Meinung ist halt das die Trutte bei der Geschwindingkeit eh nur die Wahl zwischen Zupacken oder Abdrehen hat.Und da guckt sie sich nicht erst lange den Köder genau an.
Gibt halt leute die auf nen Mono Vorfach (Fluoro-Carbon) schwören und solche die es für unsinnig kompliziert halten.(zähle mich zu letzteren)
Probier es einfach aus und entscheide dann selber ob es dir wert ist das Mono Vorfach jedesmal anzuknüpfen oder nicht.
Am wichtigsten ist eh :
Vertrauen in den Köder 70%
Glück das Fisch am Platz ist: 20%
Equipment etc....: 10%

Gruss Tobi


----------



## JanS (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

fische ne 0,13er power pro und bin von der ueberzeugt.


----------



## fantazia (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Fische auch die Moosgrüne Power Pro in 0,13mm.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

12er Fireline Crystal,oder 6er Whiplash Crystal und auf jeden Fall 1-1,5m Fluocarbon vorweg !!!


----------



## DRU (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Komme mit der 0,10er FLC auch super zu recht , die Fireline hat zwar nicht die längste Lebensdauer, aber dafür wirft sie wahnsinnig super und bleibt dazu noch perückenfrei


----------



## Rosi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Hemingway Monotec Futura
Man kann sich die Schnur direkt ab Werk bestellen. Die 300m Spule kostet 15€. 
Ich habe die 15er nur ausprobiert, mit der 18er komme ich besser klar. Kauft nicht die Gelbe, davor sollen die Mefos ausreißen. (Sagen die Angler am Strand)


----------



## Windmaster (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Die Hemmingway Schnüre würde ich für keine Angelart empfehlen....


FLC ist top, nur wie gesagt nicht so abriebfest.

Ansonsten SW UC !


----------



## Rosi (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



Windmaster schrieb:


> Die Hemmingway Schnüre würde ich für keine Angelart empfehlen....



Und warum nicht? Ich rede von einer ganz bestimmten Schnur aus der Faktory. Monotec Futura. Die Schnur ist der Fireline sehr ähnlich, etwas weicher und bildet weniger Perücken.


----------



## DRU (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Ich hatte mit ner Fireline noch nie eine Perücke. Selbst bei meinen ersten Gefelcht Vesuchern auf alten D.A.M. Rollen nicht.


----------



## ADDI 69 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

FIRELINE,grau-15er mit 1m Fluocarbon davor:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> FIRELINE,grau-15er mit 1m Fluocarbon davor:vik:


 |bigeyes15 fireline ich hab ne 10 druf lg andre


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyes15 fireline ich hab ne 10 druf lg andre


 

Ich ne 12er und ne 10er:q



Gruß JP


----------



## Windmaster (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Ich rede von einer ganz bestimmten Schnur aus der Faktory. Monotec Futura. Die Schnur ist der Fireline sehr ähnlich, etwas weicher und bildet weniger Perücken.




Warum Perücken ?? Die hat nur die Stroft fabriziert. |gr:

Ich finde die Hemmingway in allen Belangen nicht gut. 
Da gibt es viele deutlich bessere Schnüre.

Bewährt haben sie halt bei den meisten die Fireline, Fireline Crystal und Spiderwire UC. Suffix hat auch gute Schnüre !!


----------



## mullet64 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Nach vielen Tests:
12er Fireline in grau.
(keine Perücken, wirft sich gut aufgrund der Steifheit, könnte aber abriebfester sein, preislich einigermaßen ok)

Eine Alternative ist auch die Spiderwire Ultracast.

Nicht mehr nehmen werde ich:
- Hemingway Futura (Verschleiß der Beschichtung)
- 6er Whiplash Crystal (Perücken...)
- 25er Mono (häufige Köderverluste)
- Fireline XDS  (Perücken...)

Gruß
Mullet


----------



## henni82 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

fische ne 0,08er spiderwire in grün plus min 1m 0,30iger fluo davor
grüsse


----------



## gallus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



henni82 schrieb:


> fische ne 0,08er spiderwire in grün plus min 1m 0,30iger fluo davor
> grüsse



Nutzt du das Geflecht auch zw Re und WM?
Wäre mir zu gewagt..|bigeyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



henni82 schrieb:


> fische ne 0,08er spiderwire in grün plus min 1m 0,30iger fluo davor
> grüsse



Ach! Wo hast du die denn her?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Sicher das du eine 0,08er Spiderwire fischt?


----------



## flexxxone (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Anscheinend mache ich grundlegend was falsch... #c

Ich hatte bisher mit jeder Schnur (Fireline, Whiplash, Spiderwire, div. Monos etc.) schon herrliche Perücken :q:c

Aber dafür bin ich mittlerweile Meister im Entwirren :vik:
wird nix weggeschmissen!

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Salty Waterboy (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Dann liegt es wohl an euren Rollen!
Will die jetzt nicht schlecht machen, aber ich hab mir die Maxximus von Fladen gegönnt und die wickelt und wirft jedes halbwegs qualitativ hochwertige Geflecht top! #6

Hab mir jetz die Powerline 0,07mm (8 kg) geholt und die Rolle sieht nicht bespult, sondern bemalt aus! 

PS: Kann es sein, das Fladen und Comoran zusammenarbeiten? Da meine Fladen Maxximus verblüffende ähnlichkeit mit Comoranmodellen hat!|kopfkrat

Nur wesendlich teurer ist! |bigeyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



DRU schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit ner Fireline noch nie eine Perücke.



Ich hatte viele Perücken mit der 16er Fireline, fische aber jetzt auch die 12er Feuerlein, 1 Jahr um und keine einzige Perücke!

Top!

Liebäugel aber ebenfalls mit der 10er Crystal.


Unbedingt Mono vorschalten, sonst Kopfschüttel Exitus en Masse.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## fantazia (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Habe eigentlich so gut wie nie Perücken.
Hatte mit meiner Twin Power 4000 FC und der Power Pro 0,13mm in diesem Jahr noch keine einzige Perücke.War auch recht häufig auf Mefo und Hecht los mit der Kombo bisher keine Probleme.Denke auch es liegt oft an der Rolle.Manchmal auch am Wurfstil.


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

0,13er Power Pro... genial!


----------



## kraft 67 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Fische eine 15er FL crystal - nur mit knotless-Verbinder , obwohl ich die eigentlich nicht wirklich mag - der miserablen Knotenfestigkeit halber
(zumindest die Charge , die z.Zt. auf der Spule ist - und ne 13 er Power Pro - 
bei der es allerdings ab und zu Perücken gab , jeweils 1m 30er FC dazu ,aber
nur der Pufferwirkung halber .

Die Sichtbarkeit der Leine wird überbewertet - stellt Euch die Konstellation
8 er Fliegenschnur in Fluogrün bei der Schwimmschnur bzw. hellblau bei 
der Intermediate vor - selbst bei der schwimmenden zieht es oft die ersten
Meter unter Wasser - dahinter 4-5 m Vorfach und Tippet - und dann folgt eine mehr oder weniger unauffällige Fliege  - und trotzdem nehmen selbst
vorsichtige Forellen , die einem an der 25 Mono gezogenen Blinker ablehn-
ten , lieber die am Ankerseil gezogene Mücke .|kopfkrat
Fliegenschnur ist also an sich bzw. als Schatten und auch wellenbildend um den Faktor wasweißich wie viel mehr wahrzunehmen , egal ob 8er oder
6er - die Differenzen sind unerheblich .
TL !


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Bei mir gabs mit der Fireline XDS nur Perrücken, mit der Whiplash nur Perrücken und mit der Stroft gibts auch nur Perrücken.
Die normale Fireline habe ich bislang nur zum Pilken und für die Brandung und da ist sie absolut top #6
Aber wegen Fireline und Mefo... wird nicht immer gesagt, dass man für weite Würfe und Spinnfischen möglichst ne rundgeflochtene nehmen soll???


----------



## Margaux (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*

Ich fische die Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid in 0,12mm, Tragkraft 9,1kg. An sich bin ich mit der Schnur höchst zufrieden, ich habe kaum Perücken und eine sehr gute Abriebsfestigkeit. Ich habe sie auf mehreren Rollen, allerdings ist mir letztens beim Umspulen eine bemerkar unterschiedliche Dicke der 12erSchnur auf den Rollen aufgefallen. Entweder handelt es sich um verschiedene Chargen - was bei dem unterschiedlichen "Alter" der Schnüre durchaus sein kann - oder der Angelhändler hat sich beim Aufspulen vertan (was ich wiederum nicht glaube). 

Ich werde jetzt auf meine beiden MeFo-Rollen 10er und 12er FL in grau spulen und auf der Dorschrolle die (dickere) Spiderwire in 0,12mm belassen.


----------



## fantazia (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs mit der Fireline XDS nur Perrücken, mit der Whiplash nur Perrücken und mit der Stroft gibts auch nur Perrücken.
> Die normale Fireline habe ich bislang nur zum Pilken und für die Brandung und da ist sie absolut top #6
> Aber wegen Fireline und Mefo... wird nicht immer gesagt, dass man für weite Würfe und Spinnfischen möglichst ne rundgeflochtene nehmen soll???


Moin,

das liegt dann aber an deiner Rolle oder deinem Wurfstil.


----------



## henni82 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche sehne für mefo???*



gallus schrieb:


> Nutzt du das Geflecht auch zw Re und WM?
> Wäre mir zu gewagt..|bigeyes



fische da jetze nur noch mit der fliege von der küste. 
beim dropshotten, vom belly auf dorsch, ist es ja auch nen anderes rütchen und schnürchen.


----------

